

Behind TaxiForSure’s sellout - dsr12
http://www.livemint.com/Companies/t7TozTlZCAmvtSxog3OQ7L/Behind-TaxiForSures-sellout.html

======
zuxfer
"It would have required one more guy in the world to say, ‘Yes, we will fight
SoftBank’. It never happened, but that’s okay.”

Got me there. i like their spirit.

